# New Pin-Up Tat Day!!!



## cwhitey2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So this tat has been in my mind for the last year and i finally had time and money to get her done. My buddy Adam Golden at Defiant Designs did it. It took 4 1/2 hours and and still have about 2-3 hours left on for color.

P.s. the calf hurt like a .............


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

so my pics are gone...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 4, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> so my pics are gone...


Yup.
:/


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 4, 2011)

FIX IT.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> FIX IT.




EDIT button is missing


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 4, 2011)

post again.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't remember how to re-size


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 4, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 4, 2011)

Now you can say you've got muscles on your muscle


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> Now you can say you've got muscles on your muscle





 to bad my leg is a twig


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks really cool


----------



## leandroab (Mar 5, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> Now you can say you've got muscles on your muscle



Yo dawg....


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Update: Got the color/battleship grays finished on this beast. Next will be a zombi/mutated thing shredding a guitar on half of my shin with some smoke and fire.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got some more work done on what will be my leg sleeve 

The blood on it is not my blood he tattooed it in to make the guy look gnar 











It took all day but was well worth the pain.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome!

got my latest tat last friday...2 more dates (october + december) and my leg will finally be done.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2011)

petereanima said:


> awesome!
> 
> got my latest tat last friday...2 more dates (october + december) and my leg will finally be done.



thanks duder 


i have the front and back of my leg done now

i just need some filler on the sides (stage pyrotechnics and smoke), a crowd wrapping around my ankle and neon sign style writing right below my knee cap to say 'rock is dead'  i think its kinda of funny because the cause the guy on my shin is a zombie 

should be done in a month or so


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Got more done on Friday.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 15, 2011)

That is totally awesome!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 15, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> That is totally awesome!



Thanks bro!

When it's complete, it will basically be a stage set for a show. The blue is the beginning of stage pyrotechnics. Im getting orange added on the 25th and some other things filled in. I have space below my knee, im going to get 'Rock is DEAD'....pun intended because there is a zombi on my shin  and well...rock is dead.




Full stack: check
Guy shredding: check
Zombi crowd: check
Fire works: check
Hot pinup: check


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Had more color done a bit ago, just putting pics up now. Almost done!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

You've got some of the coolest tats I've seen recently.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You've got some of the coolest tats I've seen recently.



Thanks!!! That means a lot  It started with an idea for a pinup....then got out of control 

now im to the point where I want to get my whole body done 


I think the 'Rock Is Dead' part is badass/comical because:

a) IMO rock is dead 

b) i have zombies and a devil pinup


----------

